# Welcome back the cheese course!



## VeraBlue (Nov 16, 2007)

Okay, maybe it never left....but it seems to finally be making a long anticipated reappearance here in America.  Within the last 3 years, I've noticed that more upscale ($30 entree/plate) restaurants are offering cheese courses again, either before dessert, before the entree or in place of dessert.  Several years ago, I had the great fortune to dine at Le Bec Fin in Philadelphia.  That was the first time I'd seen such a serious cheese course.  Although we were all heady with wines consumed with dinner, I recall how lovingly the waiter described the origins and flavours of each cheese...all 20 of them.  At that point, I was hooked. 

Since then, I've dined in a few places where it's been offered, usually with 6 selections to choose from.  Recently, I hosted a dinner party, offering a cheese course before the dessert course.  I choose 3 cow's milk cheeses, 2 sheep's milk and one goat's milk cheese.  They varied from very soft to firm, with as equal a variety of flavours.  

It was difficult to decide on a wine to pair with this course.  I could pair a wine with each cheese, or I could simply attempt to pair with cheese, in general.  That's what I opted to do with a pinot gris, which had a palate cleansing effect.  It was very clean  and crisp, a perfect choice.  I was amazed at how well the course was received, too.  I feared that my guests wouldn't appreciate the flavours, especially since it was the fourth course, and the fourth type of wine.  Was I ever wrong!  The cheese that remained on the platter after the course wasn't even enough for the mouse in 'Twas the night before Christmas'.  The course was a huge success.

I spent an hour in the cheese shop (DiBruno Bros) in Philadelphia.  The sales associate was more than happy to spend that kind of time, offering samples of each cheese he presented.  I took notes, so I'd be able to offer the same descriptions to my guests.  The course was fun, tasty and educational at the same time.  My suggestion is to serve a cheese course at some point to guests.  They'll love it.  Ultimately, it would be best if you can shop in a specialty cheese shop.  You'll get more personalized service than simply buying cheese wrapped in plastic at the supermarket.  

So....anyone else in love with the cheese course?  Please share!


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2007)

My wife and I went out for a romantic dinner at a wonderful restaurant called Tomasso Trattoria. They offer a cheese course and it was something I was looking very forward to. Unfortunately, we were way too stuffed to get it when the time came. I believe they did have about 6 cheeses that they served and they sounded amazing. We promised each other that we would go back there for just drinks and cheese someday. 

I love cheese and am thrilled that the cheese course is making a comeback.


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 16, 2007)

Okay, maybe it never left....

It never left my house!  If there's a cheese course on a menu, you can be sure I'm ordering it. We stayed at Auberge du Vieux-Port in Montreal this year.  They had an incredible cheese course, featuring Quebec cheeses.  The A****er Market had at least two specialty cheese stores.  They were very helpful in providing information about the cheeses, and more importantly, samples.


----------



## Alix (Nov 16, 2007)

Loprraine, what did you post that got *** out?


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 16, 2007)

It's the name of the market. Let's try again. a****er
That didn't work.  Separated into two words.  At water


----------



## Alix (Nov 16, 2007)

ROFLMAO!!! OK, I can see how that one got caught.


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 16, 2007)

GB said:


> My wife and I went out for a romantic dinner at a wonderful restaurant called Tomasso Trattoria. They offer a cheese course and it was something I was looking very forward to. Unfortunately, we were way too stuffed to get it when the time came. I believe they did have about 6 cheeses that they served and they sounded amazing. We promised each other that we would go back there for just drinks and cheese someday.
> 
> I love cheese and am thrilled that the cheese course is making a comeback.



See, that was my fear when serving the course.  I thought everyone would be simply too gorged to fit even a simple wafer...  Yet, the entire course was devoured.  When I want to enjoy the cheese course at a restaurant, I'll forego dessert, opting for a nice cognac instead.


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 16, 2007)

Loprraine said:


> Okay, maybe it never left....
> 
> It never left my house!  If there's a cheese course on a menu, you can be sure I'm ordering it. We stayed at Auberge du Vieux-Port in Montreal this year.  They had an incredible cheese course, featuring Quebec cheeses.  The A****er Market had at least two specialty cheese stores.  They were very helpful in providing information about the cheeses, and more importantly, samples.



Do you recall what you drank with the course?


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, unfortunately, I don't.  I know it was one they recommended. I kept great track of the names of the cheeses etc, but not the wine.  I do have pictures of the glass!   ( We took lots of pics of the different presentations etc).   The good news, we're going back right after New Year's.  I'll see what they recommend, and report back.  I'm kind of old fashioned, I love Port with cheese.  I've never really thought of pairing it with different wines.

" I'll forego dessert, opting for a nice cognac instead.  "

Me too.  In Quebec, it's been popular for years. Maybe because they  really promote their artisinal cheeses.  It's a standard here.  With maybe just a bit of dessert.


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 17, 2007)

I love port, but usually pair it with chocolate.  The port seems to fill my  mouth so much, I think it would 'coat' it, masking the flavours of the cheeses.  When you go back to this place, see if they have a wine that is crisp and dry...or try something that has the flavour of nuts coming through.  I think you'll like it.


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 19, 2007)

Will do, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## lulu (Nov 19, 2007)

I've never tried port and chocolate, but would be great!

However, I  do believe that strong flavours of heavy wines and cheeses work too.  I think of it like strong flavours in food: some delightfully surprising contrasts make the best meals: like when orange cuts through duck, or the mouth coatingness of coconut work well with a similar penut butter spiked with lime....

In Uk I live just to the south of real Cheddar country.  Apple brandies and ciders are traditional beverages with cheddar, this sadly not being wine country.  We are also blessed to have a huge variety of lesser known cheeses, including some great goats cheeses and just over the border in Dorset, one of my favourite blues, Dorset Blue Vinney.

One of the greatest revelations of living in Italy was eating parmesan as a cheese not just as a topping....oh and the quality of the cheese......anoher favourite was the gorganzola, so soft and creamy, with walnuts.

MY DH is a cheesoholic too.  We take cheese VERY seriously in this household.  An example: while at university (in UK) my DH got the hankering for some good French cheeses, and  so got on a train, went to France, ate his fill of cheese and came home wandering slightly late into the next mornings lectures


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 19, 2007)

<~~~~~ cheeseoholic, too


----------



## Rom (Nov 19, 2007)

I believe I will try the Port and Chocolate...
was going to serve cheese on Saturday nite and NO one could eat ANYTHING LOL
Love cheese as well, soft cheeses are my favourites bring on the cheese course!


----------



## jkath (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm salivating over the cheeses I purchased at Trader Joe's for my cheese/fruit course for Thursday:

Apricot Stilton, Dill Havarti, Jalapeno Jack, Port Cheddar (man is it gorgeous!), fresh mozz pearls, & one I'm too lazy to go look at - it's 2 cheeses that are perfectly striped together.  
I'm bummed that I couldn't get the blueberry stilton - they're out!


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 20, 2007)

Rom said:


> I believe I will try the Port and Chocolate...
> was going to serve cheese on Saturday nite and NO one could eat ANYTHING LOL
> Love cheese as well, soft cheeses are my favourites bring on the cheese course!



Rom, 2 years ago, my boyfriend and I visited a local vineyard for a tasting and class on the four seasons of wine making.  We finished the class/tasting with a port the vintner had created several years earlier.  He insisted we try it after first enjoying a piece of dark chocolate.  We then rinsed and tried it without the chocolate first.  The difference was amazing.  It is as though port was made, or chocolate was made....to be enjoyed together.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 20, 2007)

jkath said:


> I'm salivating over the cheeses I purchased at Trader Joe's for my cheese/fruit course for Thursday:
> 
> Apricot Stilton, Dill Havarti, Jalapeno Jack, Port Cheddar (man is it gorgeous!), fresh mozz pearls, & one I'm too lazy to go look at - it's 2 cheeses that are perfectly striped together.
> I'm bummed that I couldn't get the blueberry stilton - they're out!



I love the blueberry stilton, especially in the summer, down the shore.  I've been enjoying a lemon stilton recently.   Gorgeous stilton with candied lemon peel throughout.


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 20, 2007)

"I love the blueberry stilton,"

We used to only see that one ( and a cranberry one) during the holiday season. Now we're getting them year round. I bought one in Montreal with truffles in it that was great.


----------



## jkath (Nov 20, 2007)

VeraBlue said:


> I love the blueberry stilton, especially in the summer, down the shore.  I've been enjoying a lemon stilton recently.   Gorgeous stilton with candied lemon peel throughout.




_*Lemon Stilton???
*_I have never heard of it - I must find some~!


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey, I just realized it was you!!!   It's so nice to see you again.  I hope you are well.....and able to find that lemon stilton soon.  It's amazing.

Again, how nice to see you!
xoxo


----------



## Bilby (Nov 20, 2007)

We have a HUGE range of stilton here - there's stilton or there's stilton and then there's stilton!! Blue cheese hasn't got as far as flavoured yet in this neck of the woods!


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 23, 2007)

VeraBlue,
Try pairing Port/Marsala type wines with Gorgonzola, Stilton, Roquefort type of cheeses.
A fruit like caramelized pears and toasted walnuts should balance the overall flavor.


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 24, 2007)

That sounds wonderful.  I made a brie en croute for thanksgiving...beneath the pastry, atop the cheese I placed dried apricots that had been reconstituted in port, and candied pecans.  It was delicious.


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 24, 2007)

other than Chicken, Cheese is my Absolute Fave food, but I think as a Course it`s important not to spoil it and so spend equal attention to the Crackers you may serve it with.


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 24, 2007)

I also made a pear salad for Thanksgiving: Caramelized Bosc pears (with balsamic vinegard), Boston lettuce, a minced shallot, radiccio, gorgonzola and toasted walnuts with a bit of honey. 
I've seen a recipe for Stilton sauce that I will try soon.

It was very good, everybody liked it (at least, that's what they said LOL)


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 24, 2007)

Would you ever pair cheese with a Sauternes?  If so, what cheeses?  I have a bottle waiting for me in Va when I go at Christmas.


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 24, 2007)

Loprraine, 
I am not a wine expert but a friend of mine from Tolouse knows a lot. I asked him about Sauternes.  He said is a dessert wine made out of Semillon grapes, quite sweet.  
The best option is to pair it with dessert, but Roquefort is also a good cheese choice after a meal. I'd add that probably Stilton and Gorgonzola are also good matches.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 28, 2007)

I love cheese.  One of my favorite restaurants serves a Basque dry cheese for dessert.  I would rather have that than the ice cream they serve.  One of my favorite cheeses is a dry aged Monterey jack cheese from Trader Joe's.  Bring on the cheese I would rather have that then most desserts!!


----------

